# My new car :) (NOW WITH PHOTOS!)



## jampott

Well, its not a car - but I'm very definately a member of "Other Marques" now!!

Meet "Bert" :










He's a 1980 Lightweight LandRover, decomissioned from the Army in 1999. Although he's been repainted in non-camo paint, almost all of the other original features are still there, like being 24 volt, with Nato towing hitch, convoy lights, infra-red beams, and all the wiring for the military radio, and the mounting points for the aerials etc. Still has the toolbox under the bonnet, and all the warning / information plates to show what he once was... designed to be slung under a helicopter and flown to where necessary, he's a slightly different design to the normal Series III he is based on, and MUCH lighter to drive as a result.

None of the usual LandRover problems are apparent. The engine and 'box are fine, its never been welded. The bulkhead is "as new", and all the exterior panels have no dents. No rust anywhere, and the only thing I need to add to it is a bench seat in the rear, or a pair of fold-down seats so it will carry 4.

Many thanks to BreTT for reminding me about them, as it will make a pretty perfect 2nd car (for what *I* need) and means I can get on with a few tasks I've been putting off because I haven't had the right equipment (like emptying my garage of all the junk and going down the tip!)

About as different from the Zed as you could hope to achieve


----------



## W7 PMC

Nice.

What engine does he have?

Might be fun racing a few Nova's in that. If they gain a lead on you, just drive into them at the next lights/roundabout 

Not that i condone that kind of thing, but should be lots of fun anyway


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> Nice.
> 
> What engine does he have?
> 
> Might be fun racing a few Nova's in that. If they gain a lead on you, just drive into them at the next lights/roundabout
> 
> Not that i condone that kind of thing, but should be lots of fun anyway


Its a rather poxy 2.25L petrol engine... not designed for speed, so the Novas will vanish into the distance, I'm afraid. But you are right - I can always park on them when I catch up


----------



## paulb

Looks the business Tim. Still got a gun mount?


----------



## jampott

paulb said:


> Looks the business Tim. Still got a gun mount?


Alas, no gun mount... this "Air Portable" was FFR (fitted for radio) so wasn't really a fighting vehicle...

That said, I can easily mount something. The hardtop is fully removable with about 8 bolts, and I may revert to a canvas rear section, as this will provide much better shooting capabilities...

If its handguns you are after, a gunrack is easily mountable inside...

I pick him up on Saturday, so could feasibly be hunting pikeys on Sunday


----------



## Kell

I really like that.

nice one.


----------



## paulb

I so want one!


----------



## raven

Very nice. Also strikes me as very "cool" but I'm no guru when it comes to fashion. Makes a lot more sense if you live in the country - bet you can't wait for it to start snowing.... :roll:


----------



## jampott

Party round the fields near my house then? We can drive it there, sink some beers, shoot anything that moves, then crash it into a few trees...


----------



## Kell

And you can also use it in the winter to pull your Zed out of a hedge. :wink:

I can see why you bought it now.


----------



## jonno

Kell said:


> And you can also use it in the winter to pull your Zed out of a hedge. :wink:
> 
> I can see why you bought it now.


Ouch :wink:

Nice one Tim, v sensible 2nd car.
Whats come over you?


----------



## jampott

jonno said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can also use it in the winter to pull your Zed out of a hedge. :wink:
> 
> I can see why you bought it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch :wink:
> 
> Nice one Tim, v sensible 2nd car.
> Whats come over you?
Click to expand...

I dunno, but I'm fighting hard against saying "George Michael in a public toilet..." :evil:


----------



## jonno

jampott said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can also use it in the winter to pull your Zed out of a hedge. :wink:
> 
> I can see why you bought it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch :wink:
> 
> Nice one Tim, v sensible 2nd car.
> Whats come over you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno, but I'm fighting hard against saying "George Michael in a public toilet..." :evil:
Click to expand...

For legal reasons I can't possibly comment further :-* 
:wink:


----------



## markh

That's strangely cool.....................I like it.


----------



## jampott

I've decided I like it even more...

I just got a quote for the insurance, after a recommendation from the current owner...

I had to join the Military Vehicle Trust (at a cost of Â£25...)

But as a result, I've just had a quote for unlimited mileage, agreed value for the vehicle, 2 drivers (I'm 30, with 6 points and 1 recent accident)...

Wait for it...

Â£85.

No, I haven't left off a digit. Thats EIGHT FIVE of your English pounds to insure it.

Gobsmacked.

(oh, and its simply cooler than Jesus in the flesh)


----------



## garvin

JampoTT,

A great vehicle - welcome to the Land Rover owners fraternity!


----------



## raven

Â£85?  Jesus. 3rd party presumably?


----------



## kmpowell

Nice one Tim, even...

1. a nicer colour
2. more streamlined
&
3. better looking

... than the Zed. :wink:


----------



## moley

Tim,

Can I ask how much it cost?

Moley


----------



## jampott

raven said:


> Â£85?  Jesus. 3rd party presumably?


Fully comp, unlimited mileage...


----------



## jampott

moley said:


> Tim,
> 
> Can I ask how much it cost?
> 
> Moley


Sure...

The going rate for an Air Portable is Â£1000 to Â£4500 - like anything else, there is a niche market, and it is one of the most "collectable" ex-miliitary vehicles (apparently).

Its basically a III Series Landrover, redesigned to have easily removable (and lighter) body panels, so it could be transported via helicopter.

They suffer from the same faults, and the same quirks...

Having done my homework over the last couple of weeks, I decided it was what I wanted, and when I visited it on Saturday, I couldn't beleive the condition it was in. Conservatively, its worth Â£2000. I'd probably put the price nearer Â£2500, having seen similar advertised. It was bought from a specialist decomissioning company (John Craddock) in 1999 for just short of Â£3k and has been cherished ever since...

I found this one on Ebay, and luckily it was local... luckily for me, but bad news for the other 50+ people who stuck it in their watching lists, but ultimately didn't have the time or opportunity to pay it a visit before bidding...

Result being, I paid just over the seller's reserve price - Â£1660, but I firmly expected it to top Â£2k. I guess the location was a major factor, but perfect for me...

A bit like my pinball table, I guess... a couple of quid spent now and again and it will retain its current value and hopefully appreciate a little too. And if its only costing me road tax plus Â£85 a year to administer, plus a few (cheap) parts (its a huge meccano set I can maybe even work on myself) then its a sound investment.

If its an ordinary III Series you are after, they seem to start around Â£500 and rise to about Â£4000. Avoid the cheap ones like the plague, as they'll end up being false economy. If the bulkhead and chasis aren't sound, it won't be long before it needs work. Bits can be welded, but only so much... tired engines and poor gearboxes should be relatively simple to spot, and again should be avoided, but it is one of the cars which is easiest to transplant engines in, and recon engines / boxes won't cost the earth if thats ALL that is wrong... replacement wheels (even complete with tyres) seem dirt cheap compared to TT / Zed equivalents (try Â£200 to Â£300 for a full set from a parts supplier!) and things like brakes etc are dirt cheap too...

Let's off road!!


----------



## scavenger

Aaaaarrrggghhh, I dont believe it...!!!!... :evil:  [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] :x 

I was out driving my mates Defender today and thought of this topic and thought I must post when I get near a PC. BUY ONE OF THESE..!!!!

What can I say, what a fantastic choice. OK, I was driving a brand new Defender (sorry, with air con and alloy wheels  ) but I just love this vehicle; have ben driving one on and off for the last 12 months. They are such a contrast to a sports car and you feel indistructable driving them.

Brilliant choice. Guaranteed a wave from every other Defender driver you see out there. Simply awesome, I am seriously considering getting one just for the sheer difference in driving pleasure.

You've bagged yourself a classic their Jampott. if you like creature comforts forget a Defender, if you want a completely different experience then a Defender is for you [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

p.s. Sorry if I seem over the top but I really do love these


----------



## jampott

scavenger said:


> Aaaaarrrggghhh, I dont believe it...!!!!... :evil:  [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] :x
> 
> I was out driving my mates Defender today and thought of this topic and thought I must post when I get near a PC. BUY ONE OF THESE..!!!!
> 
> What can I say, what a fantastic choice. OK, I was driving a brand new Defender (sorry, with air con and alloy wheels  ) but I just love this vehicle; have ben driving one on and off for the last 12 months. They are such a contrast to a sports car and you feel indistructable driving them.
> 
> Brilliant choice. Guaranteed a wave from every other Defender driver you see out there. Simply awesome, I am seriously considering getting one just for the sheer difference in driving pleasure.
> 
> You've bagged yourself a classic their Jampott. if you like creature comforts forget a Defender, if you want a completely different experience then a Defender is for you [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> p.s. Sorry if I seem over the top but I really do love these


Cheers mate... 

I've not tried to live with one yet, but its so different, I don't think I'll miss the Zed when I'm in it...

The price I paid, and my initial outlay in terms of 1st year running costs, I figure I'm either gonna love it or sell it and at least break even...

Win/Win really


----------



## nutts

Tim,

I have to say I f*cking jealous as well, as... f*ck  I thought you'd gone nutts when you said you were looking for one, but looking at it... I want one too :? 

I can see these becoming the new "in thing" on here and I wonder whether Lou will buy me one as our "absolutely necessary to have" 5th car  I mean, at those prices, it would be crazy not to find one :wink:

I reckon it's because it is so quintessentially British and is still going and is THE best off road vehicle EVER made and 98% of all Landies are still road-worthy...  Classic!!!!

We're coming round for lunch soon :wink: , tell me how much I need to pay to add myself to the insurance for the day


----------



## jampott

Blimey...

almost entirely positive comments in a subject started by me. That's gotta be a first


----------



## Kell

jampott said:


> Blimey...
> 
> almost entirely positive comments in a subject started by me. That's gotta be a first


Yes - please don't do it again.


----------



## raven

I want one as well. I can't think of any negatives. I mean, why wouldn't you want one? Just a thought, although they are the best off-roaders, are they not meant to be a bit unreliable? Or is that just the latest Discoveries / RRs?


----------



## jampott

raven said:


> I want one as well. I can't think of any negatives. I mean, why wouldn't you want one? Just a thought, although they are the best off-roaders, are they not meant to be a bit unreliable? Or is that just the latest Discoveries / RRs?


I'm not sure I'd run one as an every day driver (although some people do...)

But the point is, its almost 25 years old. Old technology can go wrong, but parts are easy to get hold of, and the engine is simple to work on, so from a mechanical reliability angle, I'm sure you can get by...

As a leisure vehicle, rather than your main commuter, you can put up with the odd breakdown (if they should ever occur) but if serviced regularly and kept in good nick, there is no reason that they SHOULD break down...


----------



## DXN

lol. Theres a specialist old land rover place near where I live that sells these sort of vehicles and I always think having something like that would be just perfect.

Its a go anywhere (literally) vehicle. cheap to insure and very cool IMHO. There would be no paranoia of parking, a door ding only adds to the caracter!
Washing....no never needed

It will go on for ever and theres plenty of spares and units to repair it with (not that it would break down)

Be interested to see how you get on JampoTT


----------



## jampott

DXN said:


> lol. Theres a specialist old land rover place near where I live that sells these sort of vehicles and I always think having something like that would be just perfect.
> 
> Its a go anywhere (literally) vehicle. cheap to insure and very cool IMHO. There would be no paranoia of parking, a door ding only adds to the caracter!
> Washing....no never needed
> 
> It will go on for ever and theres plenty of spares and units to repair it with (not that it would break down)
> 
> Be interested to see how you get on JampoTT


Can you price up a very good condition Lightweight on their forecourt prices? 

I'll doubtless keep you all informed of my progress with it...


----------



## R6B TT

Tim

You know you'll get bored with the 2.25 petrol engine.... so I have found you this - something for the weekend!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 19614&rd=1

Or even better - Supercharged 3.9i V8, 275 BHP

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 99833&rd=1


----------



## Lisa.

Once I've sold my TT I'm going to have to drive Bert for a few weeks whilst I sort out my new car. I'm going to have fun taking the boys to school in that!!!! I won't be able to see over the spare wheel that's going to be strapped to the bonnet, AND I'll be sitting on a cushion with me feet on a slippy Argos catalogue...now that's cool!


----------



## r1

barely_legal said:


> Once I've sold my TT I'm going to have to drive Bert for a few weeks whilst I sort out my new car. I'm going to have fun taking the boys to school in that!!!! I won't be able to see over the spare wheel that's going to be strapped to the bonnet, AND I'll be sitting on a cushion with me feet on a slippy Argos catalogue...now that's cool!


 [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]

:wink:


----------



## Lisa.

r1 said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once I've sold my TT I'm going to have to drive Bert for a few weeks whilst I sort out my new car. I'm going to have fun taking the boys to school in that!!!! I won't be able to see over the spare wheel that's going to be strapped to the bonnet, AND I'll be sitting on a cushion with me feet on a slippy Argos catalogue...now that's cool!
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Ssssh, I don't think anyone will make the connection, or will be too polite to comment. :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport

Awww... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Now if you can just sort out his pedantic ways... :wink:


----------



## r1

barely_legal said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once I've sold my TT I'm going to have to drive Bert for a few weeks whilst I sort out my new car. I'm going to have fun taking the boys to school in that!!!! I won't be able to see over the spare wheel that's going to be strapped to the bonnet, AND I'll be sitting on a cushion with me feet on a slippy Argos catalogue...now that's cool!
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ssssh, I don't think anyone will make the connection, or will be too polite to comment. :wink:
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy

Is this the official announcement that I've been waiting for? :roll: :wink:


----------



## jampott

scoTTy said:


> Is this the official announcement that I've been waiting for? :roll: :wink:


Yes Paul...

It's official...

I HAVE A NEW LANDROVER!!! :lol:


----------



## Lisa.

scoTTy said:


> Is this the official announcement that I've been waiting for? :roll: :wink:


Well after months of not thinking very much of eachother on here it was a bit of a shock to find that we actually liked eachother in real life 

We kind of enjoyed not liking each other too, so we never let on :roll:


----------



## Lisa.

jampott said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the official announcement that I've been waiting for? :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Paul...
> 
> It's official...
> 
> I HAVE A NEW LANDROVER!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

OI!! you spoiled my tender moment. TosspoTT


----------



## scavenger

Can this thread be removed please, it's just gonna cost me :x

Since initial posting I have been trawling Ebay and Autotrader looking for a Defender 90.

I don't need one, I have no use for one, I can't afford one.......but we could be one and I'd love one  :?  :roll:

Jampott, it's all your fault [smiley=end.gif]

p.s. Has the TT Forum forum found romance [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :?:


----------



## jampott

scavenger said:


> Can this thread be removed please, it's just gonna cost me :x
> 
> Since initial posting I have been trawling Ebay and Autotrader looking for a Defender 90.
> 
> I don't need one, I have no use for one, I can't afford one.......but we could be one and I'd love one  :?  :roll:
> 
> Jampott, it's all your fault [smiley=end.gif]


I cannot tell a lie, it was all BreTT's idea, as my initial "what second car" thread will testify...


----------



## Steve_Mc

jampott said:


> Yes Paul...
> 
> It's official...


I remember once when you started a thread about being dumped by a heartless ex. I posted, somewhat harshly but laced with gently humourous sarcasm, that perhaps less time spent on an internet forum might help secure new love. Seems I was totally wrong and that perhaps this forum isn't a bad place to pick up some quality tail  :-* [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Sorry Tim :wink: :wink:


----------



## jampott

Steve_Mc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Paul...
> 
> It's official...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember once when you started a thread about being dumped by a heartless ex. I posted, somewhat harshly but laced with gently humourous sarcasm, that perhaps less time spent on an internet forum might help secure new love. Seems I was totally wrong and that perhaps this forum isn't a bad place to pick up some quality tail  :-* [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> Sorry Tim :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Blimey, that must have been almost 2 years ago now!

Thanks Steve - just goes to show, sometimes you find things where you least expect to see them...


----------



## raven

[smiley=stupid.gif]Ahhhh, that explains why Tim was going on about having a TT as well as the Zed....


----------



## jampott

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Kell

Once you started that thread I did wonder who else was on this forum that was 'available' as it would be too much of a coincidence to be 'courting' a TT owning lady and not have met her through this site.

I even thought of Lisa as the only possible answer.

Congratulations to you both. COuldn't be happier. WEll, actually that's a lie, I could be happier if you'd kept one TT between the two of you. :roll:


----------



## TTotal

> Thanks Steve - just goes to show, sometimes you find things where you least expect to see them...


Exactly !

I am SO pleased too.<serious>

:wink:


----------



## garyc

Sweet. Any more Coupling been going on? I can think of Martin (HeadEd) and Paula, and now these two. Who's next?


----------



## R6B TT

Gary, 
You've missed a couple (of Moderators) who have felt Cupid's arrow


----------



## jampott

R6B TT said:


> Gary,
> You've missed a couple (of Moderators) who have felt Cupid's arrow


I thought kmpowell & Major Audi Parts Guru was a big hush hush secret...


----------



## TTotal

Just gotta read the Editors flannel panel in the latest absoluTTe :wink:


----------



## clived

jampott said:


> I thought kmpowell & Major Audi Parts Guru was a big hush hush secret...


Not after their public display in the Happy Sailor Boy public house last week surely? :wink:


----------



## TTotal

and Vlastan being locked in the Blue Oyster Bar


----------



## digimeisTTer

Wow! a DaTTing forum, congratulations to you both!!

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTotal

I found my true love on here too ! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jgoodman00

And how much have I missed by going on holiday for two weeks, followed by a torrent of work to catch up with!!


----------



## R6B TT

jampott said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gary,
> You've missed a couple (of Moderators) who have felt Cupid's arrow
> 
> 
> 
> I thought kmpowell & Major Audi Parts Guru was a big hush hush secret...
Click to expand...

Oops Vlastan's not a moderator sorry my apologies. MAPG's reputation should remain unsullied


----------



## scavenger

jampott said:


> The hardtop is fully removable with about 8 bolts, and I may revert to a canvas rear section, as this will provide much better shooting capabilities...


According to a LR fanatic mate of mine (he has 4 LR's) - hope you didnt mind, I showed him the picture of Bert  ) you have the "Safari roof" and "don't see of many of those" apparently. It has an air gap between the top and the actual roof to disperse the hot air and keep the interior temperature cooler in hot climates.

So many interesting things to learn about them [smiley=book2.gif]

Must resist ebay/Auto-trader, must resist, resist....


----------



## jampott

scavenger said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hardtop is fully removable with about 8 bolts, and I may revert to a canvas rear section, as this will provide much better shooting capabilities...
> 
> 
> 
> According to a LR fanatic mate of mine (he has 4 LR's) - hope you didnt mind, I showed him the picture of Bert  ) you have the "Safari roof" and "don't see of many of those" apparently. It has an air gap between the top and the actual roof to disperse the hot air and keep the interior temperature cooler in hot climates.
> 
> So many interesting things to learn about them [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Must resist ebay/Auto-trader, must resist, resist....
Click to expand...

Yup - its a full safari roof, but one that unbolts with about 8 bolts and a softop can be put on instead (just need some bars I think - all the mounts to tie off to are still there...)

Interestingly, the safari roof is normally used with a proper rear door - but this one still has the split tailgate and rear window instead, which (for me) is better - but a new door would only be a few quid 

I'll take some proper photos of him tomorrow - I'd be interested in what your mate has to say about the condition and value (or his best guess judging from the photos)...


----------



## IanWest

So can you let us know if Lisa's kitchen is really as nice as it was in the photo?!!!


----------



## jampott

IanWest said:


> So can you let us know if Lisa's kitchen is really as nice as it was in the photo?!!!


Yeah, its lovely 

But you should see the bedroom.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jampott

Picked him up this morning, and already my adventures are starting. Underestimated the amount of fuel in the main tank... *lol* I'm too used to having a bloody DIS!! :roll: 

Photos attached with him in his new home. I've already been to the tip, and managed to fit in a gas BBQ, a full size petrol lawnmower, a large 50L bin and a single bed + mattress...

Just about to go again with a second load


----------



## BreTT

Pleased that I made a useful suggestion! Bert looks great! I love the camo screen scraper...


----------



## jampott

BreTT said:


> Pleased that I made a useful suggestion! Bert looks great! I love the camo screen scraper...


Ta 

My personal favourite bit is the dual zone manual climate control, which is visible in the front on shot of the dash 

There ain't a lot of room for a tall driver (the muscles in my right ankle sure need a workout) but I took a picnic, 2 adults, 2 boys and 3 dogs to Forest Drive today (its a large hill about 15 miles away) and practised driving on the single track roads up and down the hill...

Managed to get there and back in relative comfort too. With the "air con" on, its lovely and cool.


----------



## scavenger

jampott said:


> With the "air con" on, its lovely and cool.


Keep a look out for swarms of bee's or flies. Fast work required on the "air con" to prevent ingress 

Will get a reaction later this week on Bert from my mate. Looks Pukka to me though [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Amazing what you can find there eh?



> I've already been to the tip, and managed to fit in a gas BBQ, a full size petrol lawnmower, a large 50L bin and a single bed + mattress...


PS what is a small 50L bin then :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport

> PS what is a small 50L bin then


Just for you John - 50 litres too....


----------



## TTotal

Aw, James, you spoil me :wink: Just what I need coming back to my desk after 2 weeks away.......


----------



## coupe-sport

Yep - know that feeling :?


----------



## L8_0RGY

Nice one Jampo!

I finally made it onto this thread on it's 5th page!!

Not quite as tidy on the inside as i would have expected, looks very militant (for obvious reasons  ).

What DO the neighbours think!!

A sportscar, and an ex-army Land Rover :lol:


----------



## jampott

L8_0RGY said:


> Nice one Jampo!
> 
> I finally made it onto this thread on it's 5th page!!
> 
> Not quite as tidy on the inside as i would have expected, looks very militant (for obvious reasons  ).
> 
> What DO the neighbours think!!
> 
> A sportscar, and an ex-army Land Rover :lol:


Oh, I went past caring what the neighbours thought a LONG time ago...  Check out the weeds in the gravel (being sorted)

They are very "functional" inside...


----------



## L8_0RGY

jampott said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Jampo!
> 
> I finally made it onto this thread on it's 5th page!!
> 
> Not quite as tidy on the inside as i would have expected, looks very militant (for obvious reasons  ).
> 
> What DO the neighbours think!!
> 
> A sportscar, and an ex-army Land Rover :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I went past caring what the neighbours thought a LONG time ago...
> 
> They are very "functional" inside...
Click to expand...

ROFL :lol: :lol: :lol:

Exactly my sentiments.



jampott said:


> Check out the weeds in the gravel (being sorted)


Tut, "Your drive is spoiling the look of mine, get it sorted" :lol: :x


----------

